# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Вайшнавское поселение - родовое поместье.

## VitaliyT

Добрый день.

Обращаюсь к тем, кто в теме родового поместья (Мегре), пермокультуры, переезда в Краснодарский край (КК) на землю.

Изучаю уже не один год этот вопрос. Есть очень много нюансов, рисков, потенциальных сложностей.

Одному, одной семье сделать себе поместье намного рискованнее и сложнее.

ПРЕДЛАГАЮ ВСЕМ ПЛАНИРУЮЩИМ СОЗДАВАТЬ СВОЕ МЕСТО НА ЗЕМЛЕ КК ОБЪЕДИНИТЬСЯ.

Вместе намного выгоднее, надежнее. 
1. Даже сейчас в с/х существуют совхозы. Грамотная кооперация позволяет очень хорошо снижать расходы. Техника, инфраструктура, взаимопомощь - все это вместе поможет освоиться на земле.
2. Каждый сам себе хозяин но у каждого есть общие цели, а главное, что мы близкие по вере.
3. Мы разумные люди, и разумные люди вместе могут сделать очень много хорошего.


Есть поселение Здравое в станице Григорьевская. Это одно из лучших поселений. Там живут только вегетарианцы. Предлагаю создать похожее поселение для вайшнавов. Опыт других людей уже есть, набитые шишки, знания. Нужно просто разумно кооперироваться. Так мы сохраним больше для будущего и создадим для себя и своих семей реальные ценности - сады, свое хозяйство, природу, деревья. 

Мой примерный план следующий.

1. Покупается земля с/х назначения на расстоянии 5-15 км. от города. Размежевывается каждому по 1 га минимум. Создаем вместе планировку участка в том числе территории общего назначения. У каждого будет в своей собственности свой гектар. Каждый будет сам себе хозяин в нашем общем поселении с общей инфраструктурой, которую мы сами будем создавать.  Рассматриваю города - Белореченск, Абинск, Горячий Ключ.
2. Создается кфх - фермерское хозяйство. Если у Вас кфх Вы можете строить на земле дом для себя и семьи на земле с/х назначения.
3. Мы создаем совместно инфраструктуру для себя - засыпаем дорогу щебенкой, проводим электричество, либо делаем свою станцию, делаем скважины и прочее.
4. Создаем небольшой цех для производства соломенных панелей для постройки домов. Я уже изучил этот вопрос - ничего сложного там нет. Одна панель продается за 7500 рублей, мы же сами ее сделаем для себя по стоимости соломы и досок. В итоге вместо 350 т.р. на панели на дом 108 кв.м уйдет максимум 100 т.р., думаю, даже меньше. Стены без отделки уже будут для всех. 
5. Мы сажаем много деревьев - плодовых, дубовых, ореховых, миндальных и прочих. Делается это регулярно.
6. Мы купим на общую долю необходимую технику - трактор, можем построить свою мельницу со временем.
7. Вместе строим дома друг для друга параллельно. Мы сами себе помогаем. Не нужно никого будет брать со стороны и им платить.
8. Молоком и всей молочкой мы себя обеспечим, нужно подумать как это организовать лучше технически. Но это не проблема. Фрукты, овощи тоже не большая проблема, если все делать организовано и умно.
9. Надо налаживать какие-то производства свои небольшие с/х продукции. Сады дадут через 3-5 лет отдачу. Первые годы надо будет иметь какой-то запас, либо как-то еще где-то работать, получать доход. 
10. Наша задача не работать, а жить, но все это нужно делать разумно, грамотно, кооперироваться, тогда будет эффективно.

По деньгам.
1 га стоит от 100 т.р. Реально если искать место получше то может доходить до 250-350 т.р. 
Создать свое цех - нужно просто построить сарай, купить рельсовый домкрат, создать линию по производству - по вложениям - немного леса и своей работы. стены для домов у нас будут.
Лес в КК не дешевый. Насколько я нашел информацию 9 т.р. куб примерно. Т.е. на дом леса может уйти от 100 до 250 т.р. в зависимости от дома. (это примерно, все индивидуально, как найдем.)
Работа у нас своя, без найма, поэтому на этом мы сильно тоже экономим.
Фундамент точно не могу сказать, но примерно, думаю от 70 до 150 т.р. Плюс обвязка.
Крышу надо делать из шифера и красить резиновой краской - самый дешевый и долговечный вариант. И красиво. Порядка 50 т.р.
Отделка - глина+солома+добавки - недорого. Самое сложное это работа - размешать, правильно размазать.
Окна - тоже разные на свой вкус и цвет - от 10 т.р. окно.

Дальше встает вопрос уже внутри сделать. Это уже личное дело, там уже по себе смотреть. 

В итоге на хороший дом со стенами отделанный 108 кв.м, участком от 1 гектара и крышей уходит где-то от 400-600 т.р. до 1 млн. Это если мы все будем делать сами своими силами. Дом будет качественный,, экологичный и большой достаточно. 

При постройке дома надо учитывать все нюансы, ошибки, которые были у других людей. Плюс нужно учитывать местность, солнце. Там все строят навесы. Плюс слив воды должен быть правильно организован - там часто идут дожди,  и много много других нюансов мы должны учитывать сразу и думать.

Нужно иметь запас денег на развитие. Т.е. нам нужно будет строить общие здания, каждому надо развивать свою землю. 

Поэтому нужно иметь не менее 1.5 млн рублей своих денег чтобы реально освоиться на земле, при условии что мы будем все делать разумно, кооперироваться и помогать друг другу. Если человек сам все будет делать один и нанимать и без кооперации, то он потратит от 4-6 млн на тоже самое плюс будет один без общины, которая нужна для детей и развития.
Цены примерные, все будет на месте определяться точнее. Но порядок примерно такой.

Без начального стартового резерва ничего не получится. И мне не нужны партнеры-нахлебники, помощники и т.д. Нужны сильные, зрелые партнеры, друзья, для помощи друг другу на равных, для кооперации и развития. Люди обязательно должны быть семейными, с детьми. Готовые работать на земле, строить свой дом, развиваться на земле. И безусловно соблюдающие принципы религии.
Но мы не будем бегать по улицам и раздавать книжки, проводить харинамы и т.д. Мы будем внутри себя развиваться, учиться и развивать своих детей. Мы будем внешне как другие люди, мы не будем ходить в шафрановых одеждах по КК, мы не будем думать о них пренебрежительно и как-то отделять себя от них. Мы просто создаем себе свой дом в рамках условного совхоза и отличного соседства.

Пишите в скайп - v1tsay или звоните по телефону - +79602033069.

Не нужно рефлексировать или чего-то бояться. Если по сути все устраивает и есть такие желания и мысли, то надо просто думать, общаться и действовать.

Таких общин в КК крае нет. То что есть - это все не то.

Это сообщение  не для СОВЕТОВ, не для РЕКОМЕНДАЦИЙ.

Такие поселения существуют. Но нет ни одного поселения в КК по типу который описан выше для вайшнавов.

----------


## Алекс Вольтер

Харе Кришна! С одной стороны совхоз, где по определению не может быть частной собственности, с другой стороны"нужно иметь не менее 1.5 млн рублей своих денег" как-то противоречиво...Например, есть в Израиле так называемые "кибуцы" где все принадлежит совхозу, но за ваш труд (примерно 4-5ч.в день)получаете крышу над головой, питание и карманные деньги. Может эта модель сельхозпоселения более живуча?

----------


## VitaliyT

Харе Кришна

Совхоз - это когда участникам общины не принадлежит собственность коллективного хозяйства, а она принадлежит либо государству либо частному собственнику(ам). Более точно было бы употребить термин "артель". В СССР были такие формы кооперации, сельскохозяйственные артели, они показали достаточную эффективность и жизнеспособность, в отличие от колхозов, где частная собственность совсем отсутствовала и общим было всё. В сех. артели же дом и приусадебный участок являются в частной собственности, а хозяйство, с/х земли и производств. мощности были совместными. Этот вариант наиболее живуч. Сейчас в некоторых областях идет работу по возрождению такого опыта.
Что касается трудочасов, то они считались и в зависимости от их количества выплачивались ресурсы - урожай, жилье и т.д.

На начальном этапе необходимо скупить земли в артель, вложиться в инфраструктуру. И уже на последующих этапах можно предлагать рабочие места с питанием, проживанием.

Но я не сторонник какого-то большого бизнеса в страсти, разворачивания каких-то больших проектов, больших усилий, эксплуатации физическим трудом и т.д.
Если бы мы смогли в благости объединиться  и создавать эффективные высокоинтеллектуальные проекты с большой долей творческого и интеллектуального вклада - это было бы гораздо ближе к необходимым возможностям и условиям для развития сознания Кришны.

Сейчас мое предложение находится на следующей стадии.
Я рассматриваю два города - Белореченск и Майкоп. В этих городах более доступные цены, более мягкий климат, относительная близость к горам, Краснодару и морю, достаточная инфраструктура. Возле одного из этих городов можно купить землю в совместную собственность. 
Можно организовать цех по производству соломенных панелей, штукатурки и мебель. Изучаю этот вопрос. Хочу съездить на существующие производства - перенять опыт, наладить сотрудничество.
Огород и коровы - для самообеспечения в первую очередь. Сады - небольшие инвестиции в будущее.
Но самое главное, что можно так эффективно организоваться, что расходы на жизнь, строительство будут минимальны, а ресурсы вкладывать в инфраструктуру и конечно, же в храм. Также я хотел бы в будущем построить школу.
Вопрос с электричеством, отоплением решается эффективно. Пропитание тоже. бОльшую часть доходов направлять можно на развитие инфраструктуры. Если бы мы смогли разумно объединиться поставив общие цели, то мы смогли бы достичь высоких результатов качественной жизни в сознании Кришны. 

Что касается духовной части общины, то есть основные принципы, которые необходимо соблюдать, чтобы реально прогрессировать:
- соблюдение 4 принципов, причем то что касается половой жизни, то этот вопрос требует отдельного глубокого раскрытия и определенной культуры.
- богоцентричное мышление.
Это самое главное. Если будет соблюдаться этот подход, то будет развиваться сознание Кришны. Будем проводить тематическое общение и работу в этом направлении. Храм это первое что мы должны построить. 
Ну и подход совершенно без фанатизма и насилия. Это предложение для созревших преданных. Не для тех, кто хочет убежать, не для тех кто ищет легких путей. Это предложение для творческих преданных, которые готовы творить свой собственный мир, среду, жизнь. Миссия в том, что это будет пример благостной жизни. И дело не в земле, а в мышлении, в чистоте и разумности.

Что касается образования детей и их воспитания. Про здоровье говорить не буду, физическое, психическое. Что касается академического образования - то этому будем уделять должное внимание, домашнее обучение, интернет, у нас уже есть успешный опыт в этом направлении реализованный отчасти. Детям надо давать глубокие широкие знания. Наши дети будут более образованны. Про гуны и чистоту не упоминаю. Также с детства желательно учить какой-то специализации, раскрывать талант детей. Музыка, рисование, ремесла или что-то к чему природная склонность, раскрывать это, вкладываться в это. Это будет их базис в жизни. Про философию, культуры тоже умалчиваю, это понятно.
Я не сторонник фанатичного подхода. Сознание Кришны должно развиваться качественно, широко и глубоко. Величие Господа шире чем узкие фанатичные ментальные конструкции. Бытие, самобытность, сознание, сердце - это путь, нежели ментальные установки и насилие. 

Я в курсе про существующие поселения. Много хорошего есть, но также я вижу определенные для меня противоречия. Это действительно сложная тема, и поэтому так называемый успех или неуспех на самом деле складывается из бытийности, а не из наших ментальных установок, желаний, воображения. Нужно просто быть, будущее уже определенно, нужно делать просто то, что должно.

Мои поклоны

----------


## Алекс Вольтер

"и коровы - для самообеспечения в первую очередь" уже как-то хм....мы должны служить корове, а не эксплуатировать, куда будете девать сыновей коров - бычков? только не говорите что будете учить их землю пахать...

----------


## VitaliyT

Объявление в тему:
Ищу профессионального строителя высокого уровня для получения консультации (вознаграждение обговаривается) по проекту, просьба писать в личку.

----------

